

Stop the Ruby Drama - duck
http://rubydrama.com/

======
jamesbritt
This seems pretty dramatic itself. Is this melodrama or metadrama?

I get the feeling any sort of drama is really limited to certain subcommunties
surrounding certain projects. I bet most people using Ruby don't give a shit
about any alledged drama.

------
espadrine
What Ruby drama is this targeting?

I hear about _Rails_ drama quite often. Ruby? Not so much.

This being said, the message is wise, and sounds very similar in spirit to
Chris Williams' outstanding talk _An End to Negativity_ [1].

[1]: <http://jsconf.eu/2011/an_end_to_negativity.html>

------
danneu
The echo chamber chicken littling of drama is more insufferable than any drama
I've come across.

In fact, I've got to wonder if drama even exists until someone swoops in to
name it so. That must be the transition point where it goes from "opinionated
people talking in a public channel" to the abject specter of "drama".

------
trustfundbaby
Its often said that the best characteristics of a person/thing are often times
also the worst. I think its becoming clear that the irreverence that made Ruby
on Rails so exciting initially is also manifesting itself as plain old
immaturity.

Please guys, knock off this snarky name calling (over nothing really). It
really is a poor reflection on the Rails community at large.

------
wiremine
Opinionated BDFLs tend to elicit opinionated feedback. Rails (DHH) and Linux
(Linus) tends to have similar levels of "drama" or whatever you want to call
it. However, is that a bad thing? DHH and Linus have a lot of passion, and
produce a great product...

It would be interesting to compare and contract that style of management with
something like Python's PEP. Is there any academic research on that sort of
things? Guido has made equally tough calls, and you don't see things like
PythonDrama.com out there. (Insert joke about Monty Python being a comedy
troupe here...)

------
moccajoghurt
What kind of drama are we talking about? Can anyone share some background
information?

~~~
martinp
Probably the drama surrounding a recent Rails commit [0] and DHHs follow-up
blog post. [1]

[0]
[https://github.com/rails/rails/commit/61b91c4c55bcbd5a2ec85d...](https://github.com/rails/rails/commit/61b91c4c55bcbd5a2ec85d6e1c67755150653dff)

[1] [http://david.heinemeierhansson.com/2012/rails-is-
omakase.htm...](http://david.heinemeierhansson.com/2012/rails-is-omakase.html)

~~~
donretag
Also this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4800972>

I am very glad I don't work with web frameworks. It seems that they attract
drama queens.

------
danso
HN seems to be regularly filled with debates and discussions on all popular
languages and frameworks. It doesn't seem that Ruby or Rails has a
disproportionate number of "dramatic" flare ups but I could see why a site
whose existence depends on such incidents would try to convince us otherwise.

~~~
nmcfarl
True. However I’d say you have to start somewhere. And Ruby’s as good a place
as any.

After that you can move on to HaskellDrama.com and PrologDrama.com. And once
we’ve got the geek community’s head on straight we can dive to the source with
DramaClubDrama.com

------
keeran
At least rubydramas.com is slightly functional (albeit out of date;).

------
DoubleMalt
How many gazillions is a millon? ;)

------
ajsharp
1st. World. Problems. Get over it.

